# Hoyt XTECH 1000 for Sale



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a pic of the bow in the classifieds. It's in very good condition.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Here ya go..G-Luck

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=512671


----------

